# 2/10/17 Flounder Report



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*2/10/2017*
Lots of ups and downs in the weather this week, with high winds, cold temps, extreme low tides, and fog all being problems over the last 4-5 days. Tonight was finally a nice night, with 10-15mph SE winds, slightly low tides, and warm weather. I had the Joe H. group of 2 onboard, and we got on the fish fast, gigging 3 fish in the first 5 minutes. After that, things slowed down and we had to work to find a few more widely scattered fish over hard sand bottom near deeper dropoffs. We ended with a 10 flounder limit by 8pm, and all the fish were 15-17".

*I still have tomorrow night (2/11) open, and weather looks decent if you want to go, or are already in the Rockport area this weekend.*

Gigging will remain good from now through October, weather permitting, so don't wait till its too late to book a trip. I also do "late trips" on request, and this is the best way to get a trip in on short notice when I am already booked.

*Upcoming open dates:
February: 11-16, 25-28
March: 3-11, 14-16, 19-23, 26-31*

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging Trips
361-229-6053
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------

